# feeding programs



## billygoat (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello every one. what is a good feeding program for pack goats while they are growing? right now i am feeding a 16% show type goat feed , the goats are 80-120 lbs. I feed half a pound twice daley with alfalfa. plus what they graze.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

There are a couple of threads about this. viewtopic.php?f=13&t=12

Its not a set in stone science. Each person has their own method. Here's ours. viewtopic.php?f=13&t=107

I'd also recommend Carolyn Eddy's book, "Diet for Wethers". It goes into great detail on the dietary requirements of a wether and heath issues associated with improper diet.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

THis is a good feeding program for weanlings and yearlings. As they get older they don't need the grain and alfalfa and overfeeding them can lead to a number of metabolic issues and urinary calculi.


----------

